# Which is the best free blogging site ?



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

*Which one is the best free blogging site ?*

I am looking for one that Portuguese people are highly known to the blogging site ?

I know only two: Tumblr and livejournal. So I am not sure if Portuguese people knows about it. No, I am not interested in Facebook and Twitter at all.


----------



## Aronsky (Jan 18, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am looking for one that Portuguese people are highly known to the blogging site ?
> 
> I know only two: Tumblr and livejournal. So I am not sure if Portuguese people knows about it. No, I am not interested in Facebook and Twitter at all.


Blogger is excellent. When you register a site with blogger (it's free and there are no ads) you get a suffix .pt. Plus using blogger helps your site content get into the Google search results very quickly (it's owned by Google).

I have seen plenty of sites written in Portuguese by the Portuguese which are hosted on Blogger.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Aronsky said:


> Blogger is excellent. When you register a site with blogger (it's free and there are no ads) you get a suffix .pt. Plus using blogger helps your site content get into the Google search results very quickly (it's owned by Google).
> 
> I have seen plenty of sites written in Portuguese by the Portuguese which are hosted on Blogger.


Thank you kindly for replying my question. Yes, I forgot about the Blogger but unfortunately, I do not used gmail anymore. I canceled it. Yes, the Blogger required to use gmail address. So, I am staying with icloud email because its better for me. Do you know any plenty of sites written in Portuguese by the Portuguese people that used one like Blogger ? I want one minus gmail address required.


----------



## Aronsky (Jan 18, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> Thank you kindly for replying my question. Yes, I forgot about the Blogger but unfortunately, I do not used gmail anymore. I canceled it. Yes, the Blogger required to use gmail address. So, I am staying with icloud email because its better for me. Do you know any plenty of sites written in Portuguese by the Portuguese people that used one like Blogger ? I want one minus gmail address required.


Hello there. As a coincidence, I was last night reading a Blogger site which was on the subject of Cova Gala, a nice little beach just south of Figueira da Foz. This site is written in Portuguese, by a Portuguese person, and is hosted on Blogger. Here is the website: COVA GALA...entre o rio e o mar

I am sure that my own blog on Blogger was signed up for using only a Hotmail account; I have a Gmail account as well, but I don't use it for Blogger. I think it is optional for you if you want to link your Gmail to Blogger or not. I am pretty sure you do not need to have Gmail to sign up for Blogger. If anybody is running any kind of business in Portugal, I would strongly recommend signing up for a Blogger website to promote your business, simply because Blogger is owned by Google and your business will very quickly and effectively get into the Google search results.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello Aronsky. I am not noob but I have tried and tried and it keep asked me to create an account for Gmail. I am using an apple email and it wont let me. :X

Are you sure that most Portuguese people used the Blogger more than anything else ? I am so frustration and headache trying to put my apple email into new account email for Blogger via Google. Unfortunately Google seems to prefer GMAIL and it have the last @gmail.com for sighing up. There is no options like @icloud.com or something like that but you said you put it as hotmail.com ? That's strange.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

You can set gmail up to auto forward anything that comes in to another email account, apple, yahoo, whatever. So set one up for the blog as a one time thing and off you go.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello Centralbound, I thank you for your replying as well. Much appreciated.

Really ? That's good news. Obrigado. Muito apreciado! Sorriso.  (Thank you. Much appreciated! Smile)


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I find that people stumble across blog pages when looking for things on a search engine, so I do not see any issue with regards to which you should choose for the Portuguese market. I guess if you write a blog in Portuguese and it is of interest to them they shall find it.

I personally have two blog pages, one with blogspot and the other with wordpress. I must admit that I prefer to blog my business posts on wordpress and use the blogspot for basically hosting images and linking from them when I need to.

I use the free service on both sites, I believe you have upgrade options with wordpress but quite frankly I have had no need to do that so far in the five or so years I have been using it.


----------



## Kiwijock (Mar 4, 2015)

*Blogging site*

Hi

I use weebly.com both for blogging
and my web site golf-new-zealand.com

If you just wish to blog it's free

What I like about Weebly it is very user friendly and they have excellent servers
That's to say never any problem getting on line.
Their help desk is awesome

Good luck


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Kiwijock said:


> Hi
> 
> I use weebly.com both for blogging
> and my web site golf-new-zealand.com
> ...


Very good. Thank you. I will take a look at it as well. I hope that many portuguese people are going to read weebly blogging, aren't they ? Curiosity.


----------

